# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  2h dokimastikh MultiMedia metadosi tou AWMN

## Dromeas

Live meso Telestet Gprs apo to alsos Veikou sto Galatsi  :: 

Prin apo ligo kaname thn 2h dokimastiki multimedia metadosi tou AWMN, me polla laptops, webcams, mikrofona, klp. klp. klp...  :: 

O dti ka8otan sto caffe' kai ego ekova (os sini8os) voltes sto parko me to laptop kai thn webcam agkalia  :: 

Vlepame tis mousoudes mas kai taftoxrona kaname bla bla  :: 

Mas pire kai h thleorash, ameee, den to pistevete? Mhn to pistevete, otan 8a to deite 8a to pistepsete mia kai kalh  :: 

Den sas leme to pote 8a to deita gia na sas kratisoume se agonia, alla 8a sas to anakoinosoume merikes meres prin ayto provli8i se KENTRIKO deltio eidiseon parakalo, xixixi  :: 

Ouf, kourastika na grafo, ta leme meta, pou 8a episinapsoume kai merikes fotos giati tora arxizo kai zalizome me thn liakada pou exei, fenete outos h allos, etsi den einai? Ante Ciaozzz  ::

----------

